# New documentary: "Waging Peace: Canada in Afghanistan"



## MarkOttawa (3 May 2009)

From the production company's website:
http://www.3world.ca/GOW_-_Synopsis.html



> *Waging Peace: Canada in Afghanistan
> *
> A 3World Media Documentary Film
> 
> ...



More here,
http://www.3world.ca/Waging_Peace.html

and _YouTube_ clip here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcJ-2JozF4o

This is the site for the film itself, with its own blog:
http://www.wagingpeacefilm.com/Home.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## PuckChaser (3 May 2009)

Looks alright from the trailer... need to see the whole thing before final judgements can be made but usually the embeds get a fairly good perspective after actually being there, instead of running things as a newschair general.


----------



## Niteshade (15 Aug 2009)

Just watched my copy...

The video quality is rather low, but I could imagine the little camera's being towed around there have limitations.
It's filmed during the PPCLI tour back in 2006...
It's short. Really short. 52 minutes long.
It really tries to sell the good things we (as Canadian soldiers) are doing over there.

Worth the $25.00 shipped to your house?
I would say yes, seeing as it keeps another "little guy" videographer fed.

Nites


----------

